

Up-to-date guide of installing Node.js on *nix - bolshchikov
http://blog.bolshchikov.net/post/48124488132/up-to-date-guide-of-installing-node-js-on-nix

======
zamalek
"*nix?" What about arch, RPM, pkgtool?

